# purity solutions



## OTG85 (Jan 29, 2013)

Why are these guys not sponsors here?I will bug them until they buy a membership there products are top notch and all third party tested.Even the boxes are sexy and look important like a product should be.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jan 29, 2013)

Huh i ordered 5 products - only 2 had lab reports and 3 of the 5 were bunk. No thanks bro - those labs arent worth the paper they are printed on. When i had their exemestane up to 50mg/day and still had high e2 levels on a 225mg test/150mg deca cruise- I though hmm. When the t3 didint do shit i thought wtf. When I emailed and was ignored..i though never again will you get a penny from me. Once again my attempt to save a few bucks and buying into this too good to be true labs report bs ended up costing me way more money.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 29, 2013)

The viagra works ::::::::::::::::::::>


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 29, 2013)

I will know shortly of the a dex is bunk usually adex will dry me out.I googled for hours and hours about different research companies and couldn't find one bad review only all postive.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 29, 2013)

I've used them since innovative switched over. They have always been strong. If there's hiccups, they go the extra mile.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like they go the extra mile to me then most places just slap a label on a 30ml bottle mouth wash


----------



## jadean (Jan 29, 2013)

I can vouch for there letro. Helped me clear up a bad gyno flareup, but i have seen more than a few members on different boards claiming bunk ai's. Also heard of them trying to make things right with those members as well. I have never seen any rc company with perfect reviews, we're always taking our chances with these drugs. Best advice i can think of is to place only small orders and have backup ai's from multiple sources.


----------



## twotree (Feb 2, 2013)

I've run many of their products: nolvadex, torem, clen, exemestane, ketotifen, T3.
Here's what I know for sure... the owner emailed me because I asked why the products used to come with lab reports but don't anymore. He said it has to do with the contract with their lab that probibits sending lab results (for now) but they are working on it.

I also know that their torem did absolutely ZERO for me after an epistane cycle. My total test was 60ng/dl after 3 weeks in pct.

Nolva was fine, clen is great,  keto is great, and im 50/50 on the exemestane. Also never ran T3 before but im on week 7 now and I guess its ok.
Their prices are outstanding but sometimes I think you get what you pay for...
Hope this helps


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 2, 2013)

edited...


----------



## yjyankee (Feb 2, 2013)

I've had good luck with their clen & torem. Just ordered some clomid. Hoping that's gtg too.


----------



## OTG85 (May 3, 2013)

So far I had luck with there Viagra,levitra,clen,aadex purity is solid in my book!


----------



## StanG (May 3, 2013)

2 of 4 products were total garbage. Their customer service sucks. This "going the extra mile" stuff was certainly not my experience...at all.To the point of being blown off by the owner himself.
They should spend less money on nice boxes and fake lab results and worry more about getting and selling good products that work.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 3, 2013)

StanG said:


> 2 of 4 products were total garbage. Their customer service sucks. This "going the extra mile" stuff was certainly not my experience...at all.To the point of being blown off by the owner himself.
> They should spend less money on nice boxes and fake lab results and worry more about getting and selling good products that work.



If there's an issue, email him. Viagra, Cialis, Adex, Clomid, Clen, are ALL good to go according to my labs? I know there was a problem w/ aromisine a while ago, but I've never seen Gary burn one single person after numerous referrals for testing purposes?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2013)

I personally think most research labs suck. But honestly, Innovative Research was my go to source for tamoxifen, and later letro... for several years.  Never disappointed.  When they merged with Purity Solutions, I feel the product is not quite as good, but in fairness to them I can't back that up lab wise.  If you can get them, pharma grade tabs are the way to go.......... and also AgentYes.


----------



## Bingoliket (Aug 14, 2013)

*Disappointed*



hypo_glycemic said:


> If there's an issue, email him. Viagra, Cialis, Adex, Clomid, Clen, are ALL good to go according to my labs? I know there was a problem w/ aromisine a while ago, but I've never seen Gary burn one single person after numerous referrals for testing purposes?



He didn't answer my email.

I'm on dutasteride that seems to do nothing! For reference I've been on dutasteride capsules that did it's job. Now I have hairloss, oily face/forehead that needs to be taken care of several times per day and pimples are popping up like never before in my age.

I will have lab tests on this.

Anyone else tried these so called "dutasteride"?

What an insult to sell this kind of things and it's so ridicolous to have this disclaimer (even if I understand why they print it on their products. Even that an insult.).


----------



## funjabi (Jan 16, 2015)

If this company is so legit then why don't they have a telephone number listed? They are big time scammers. I've been waiting for my product for over three weeks now and I didn't get any confirmation emails or anything. I've sent numerous emails and heard back only once (after 4 days) from some idiot asking me for an order number, which I never got one from them in the first place. They charged my CC already and now they won't reply to my messages. Buyers BEWARE! Try another source. I have been doing some digging and found out that this company has been bought out recently and is not owned by the same people anymore. 9 out of 10 times their products are crap and they have crappy customer service. I Will never buy from them again.


----------



## bossman523 (Jan 16, 2015)

For Pure Oils CS issues please use the link BA posted above.

 For Purity Solutions please email puritysolutionscs@gmail.com

 For PHF store please email forumph007@gmail.com

i would go over to phf and pm nostrum420 if these channels don't work


----------



## big and swole (Jan 16, 2015)

Make a profile over at phf forums and pm a rep in the sub forum . Best way to fix your problem.


----------



## bossman523 (Jan 16, 2015)

why can't i post in here?


----------



## bossman523 (Jan 16, 2015)

oh, nevermind lol


----------

